# Cheapest method of finishing a basement?



## perkins25 (Feb 10, 2017)

A friend of a friend's wants their basement finished but they don't have much cash to spare. They need half of it to be turned into living space with an egress window. I ran some numbers in my head and I think they can get away with putting up one wall, a drop ceiling, the egress, and some cheap flooring for around $6,000. I am curious if anyone can think of cheap methods around this that are still nice and last. It is bare bones down there, brick walls and cement floor.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

do yourself & your business a favor and quit thinking how cheap you can do something for....

you will be constantly circling the drain with this line of thought.

you also will not have the mind set or ability to attract higher end clients.

it is not your problem if people can not afford what they want...


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

Stick to the question Griz. 

Cover the floor in straw. Put a bucket in the corner. $40 for floor covering, furniture and plumbing.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

perkins25 said:


> A friend of a friend's wants their basement finished but they don't have much cash to spare. They need half of it to be turned into living space with an egress window. I ran some numbers in my head and I think they can get away with putting up one wall, a drop ceiling, the egress, and some cheap flooring for around $6,000. I am curious if anyone can think of cheap methods around this that are still nice and last. It is bare bones down there, brick walls and cement floor.


If you figure out how to finish a basement for 6k you can come do mine. If I do it myself it will cost twice that. Let me know hoe your schedule is looking.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

No cheap way to do a basement and have it look nice and last. I would suggest that they maybe to it in stages. Do the egress windows , insulate and fir walls out , electrical work, drywall, then flooring last. Do it right the first time so not wasting money redoing things later on because things where done cheap. Helping him out as a friend is all well and fine,but you still need to make a living too. I guy can only afford so many friend to help out when in business.


----------



## ACManHouston (Feb 10, 2017)

The lowest I have seen done for a complete finish is around $16 k and that was for a small area. If you are taking bare minimal living you can probably get away with half but you have to buy wholesale and do the labor yourself.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Slap a coat of paint on everything (including floor, ceiling joists) and add proper electrical (lighting, receptacles). They can get their own carpet remnant.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Are you using minimum wage for those numbers in your head? Sometimes I wonder if we're being punked by some of the questions around here.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Have them do the work themselves and buy what they need on a rolling basis as they can afford it.

As others have said define livable, paint everything up nice install lights and outlets and throw down some area rugs you can live in that won't be the nicest but it is livable.

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## prcroofing (Feb 10, 2017)

Drop ceilings can be done on a budget so long as you don't plant on moving around electrical. The wall, the window, and the floor is what will get you. Does this plan include rewiring electrical, cause that right there can cost $3,000+ with materials.


----------



## perkins25 (Feb 10, 2017)

FrankSmith said:


> If you figure out how to finish a basement for 6k you can come do mine. If I do it myself it will cost twice that. Let me know hoe your schedule is looking.


Egress, Drop ceiling, wall to divide the space up, and doors. No flooring or "prettying up" the outer brick walls. Just going to paint them. That is where I got the number. This is the cheaper end of it, I am aware.


----------



## perkins25 (Feb 10, 2017)

To fix any confusion here... I am not talking about something like this:









More like this with a drop ceiling and some drywall:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

perkins25 said:


> To fix any confusion here... I am not talking about something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then I guess you have your answer... :whistling


MarkJames said:


> Slap a coat of paint on everything (including floor, ceiling joists) and add proper electrical (lighting, receptacles). They can get their own carpet remnant.


Well, maybe except for paint on the floor... :laughing:


IDK... Craigslist for materials?


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

How many sf you talking about? 

Build one wall interior wall, How long and how tall ? Frame it, anchor it, hang and finish drywall then paint. How long you figure that will take you? 

Drywalling all the cement walls? You'll need fur strips or framing to hang the sheetrock, then tape, mud and finish that too. Paint. 

Any electrical additions ? if yes, add in more materials and labor. Hiring an electrician or are you planning to do it yourself and take on the liability issue ?

Inspections/Permits ? You can have the owner pull them. Or not. eek. 

Have you ever put in a drop ceiling before ? if not if may consume more time than you think ? 

I don't think $6k is even close. The only way I'd consider doing something like that is if I were a greenhorn, didn't know what I was doing and wanted to learn/experiment. This way you gain some knowledge and skill and maybe make a little profit off it. OTOH I have seen some butcher-workers come in and bang out a fast and crappy job and make a profit. And beleive it or not sometimes the homeowners love it. I just shake my head when that happens.


----------



## Krok (Jul 9, 2016)

MarkJames said:


> Slap a coat of paint on everything (including floor, ceiling joists) and add proper electrical (lighting, receptacles).


No need to get extravagant. Extension cords and floor lighting from a second hand store will work fine. They also make plastic folding partitions so they can have as many rooms as they want.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

kirkdc said:


> How many sf you talking about?
> 
> Build one wall interior wall, How long and how tall ? Frame it, anchor it, hang and finish drywall then paint. How long you figure that will take you?
> 
> ...


Look at Mr fancy with his fur strips, never just used some PL adhesive and some tapcons direct to the concrete?


Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimberlineMD (Jan 15, 2008)

The people that 'cry' they have no money are the first to 'cry' that the job did not come out to there expectations and want you to 'fix' it on your 'dime'.


----------



## RRC (Feb 24, 2017)

perkins25 said:


> A friend of a friend's wants their basement finished....


Unless this is a best friend that you plan to help for the ole pizza and beer special, this job is one to run from. The only way to do anything for this "friend of a friend" is let them know it can't be done on a 6K budget.


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

For the record, seven years ago, I finished my 400 square foot basement.

I spent 350 on having the sheet rock hung, spent 350 on an under the table electrician to wire cans. 

I framed the walls for electrical and rock. I taped and textured the rock, painted walls, painted concrete floors. Installed two kitchen cabinets and laminate top. Installed basemolding and a new door. And bought the cheapest fridge and oven money could buy. Total cost 5k. Not including any value for the 120 hours I spent working on it.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Drylock and old curtains


----------



## Sleepinggiant (Jan 10, 2017)

For the most part I never understand why people use drop ceilings in basements. I prefer to strap and board them!


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

Sleepinggiant said:


> For the most part I never understand why people use drop ceilings in basements. I prefer to strap and board them!




Access to water and electrical?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepinggiant (Jan 10, 2017)

TaylorMadeAB said:


> Access to water and electrical?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't you have water and electrical in the 1st floor ceiling?

Obviously if you have a quagmire of crap in the basement I guess a drop ceiling might help. In my personal experience I see people installing drop ceilings in basements that I don't think need them. I'm not a fan of how dropped ceilings look. I guess if you like the look then install them. Most houses that have a basement worth finishing don't need a drop ceiling. Most struggle for ceiling height and strap and board helps out there. IMHO. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

ACManHouston said:


> The lowest I have seen done for a complete finish is around $16 k and that was for a small area. If you are taking bare minimal living you can probably get away with half but you have to buy wholesale and do the labor yourself.



https://donefor9999.com/?gclid=CKiOlpjcndMCFZ2CswodteYOqA
I see these guys trucks all over the place around here.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

TimNJ said:


> https://donefor9999.com/?gclid=CKiOlpjcndMCFZ2CswodteYOqA
> I see these guys trucks all over the place around here.


STARTING at $9,999.00... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah the "fine print"

They have vans and box trucks with giant $9999 full vinyl wraps.
Can't see the fine print doing 50mph:laughing:


----------



## estatehomes (Jun 9, 2016)

Doing a finishing job for no money is equivalent to not doing a finishing job. You don't need guidance on cheap. What you need is a better definition of what the goals are. Prioritize the goal and knock them off one at a time until the money is gone but do each one right. Then when they have more money they can do more. etc. It is crazy to remodel a space so that when you are done everyone hates it. You could have just saved the money and done nothing.

Ken
Estate Homes


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

If you don't "finish" the ceiling here, they, the County assessors can't tax your basement as Living space.......:thumbsup:

install the ceiling if desired when selling.....:whistling


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Fouthgeneration said:


> If you don't "finish" the ceiling here, they, the County assessors can't tax your basement as Living space.......
> 
> install the ceiling if desired when selling.....:whistling


That's the number one reason I hear from people as to why they don't pull permits for finishing their basement is they don't want the extra property tax

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

sparehair said:


> For the record, seven years ago, I finished my 400 square foot basement.
> 
> I spent 350 on having the sheet rock hung, spent 350 on an under the table electrician to wire cans.
> 
> ...


^^^^most relevant data in the subject right there


----------

